# My Rose xxx my heart xxx



## Louise14 (Dec 27, 2019)

My beautiful girl is gone too soon. The pain is unbearable. I will love you always xxx my dad used to call you snipe nose I hope you are with him now in heaven and looking after each other xxx run free sweet Rose xxx until we meet again my heart will be forever yours xxx I love you xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss 

Run free dear Rose


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, may the precious memories you hold in your heart help you at this very sad time. 

Run free, lovely girl X


----------

